# Teichbau auch bei Gefälle möglich



## Karpfen100 (12. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag 

Wir haben unser neues Haus, sind dort auch schon fleißig am Arbeiten. Im Garten muss einiges gemacht werden, Carport mit Beton unterschütten, nen ordentlichen Teich bauen und halt alles ordentlich anpflanzen. Jetzt ist mein Problem das Grundstück hat nen Gefälle nach hinten heraus und ich würde gerne den Teich so dicht wie möglich am Haus haben. Wie kann ich das machen ohne die Fläche aufzuschütten, würde dann mit den Nachbarsgrundstücken nicht mehr funktionieren. 








Leider kann man das auf den Bildern nicht so gut erkennen...


----------



## Psycho (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau auch bei Gefälle möglich*

Hallo,
Das mit dem Gefälle ist nicht so schlimm, Du musst nur an der Abfallenden Seite eine Stützmauer bauen!
Hat auch den Vorteil das Du an dieser Seite das Wasser dann auch höher hast, dann kann man viel besser beobachten.
Dafür gibst hier im Forum jede menge Beispiele, wie sowas aussehen kann.


----------



## sl-power (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau auch bei Gefälle möglich*

Hallo,

ich bin auch gerade dabei einen Teich an einem Gefälle zu bauen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22664

Wenn du nichts aufschütten willst, dann musst du halt mit einem tiefen Wasserspiegel auf der hohen Seite leben. Ich würde dir aber lieber zum Aufschütten raten. Das sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus, und du kannst am Teichrand ja z.B. eine schöne Natursteinmauer bauen oder einen kleinen Wall mit einem Steingarten.

Wichtig ist nur, den Teich dann wirklich gut abzufangen. Entweder eine sehr dicke und verdichtete Aufschüttung oder (so hab ich's gemacht) einen Beton-Wall.


----------



## Testpilot (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau auch bei Gefälle möglich*

Nun ja, man kann an einer Seite eine Mauer errichten, sprich das Niveau auf der tiefen Seite nach oben hin anpassen oder aber an der hohen Seite tiefer gehen.

Ich würde es aber so machen wie die Vorredner bereits verrieten, die tiefe Seite hochmauern. Oder aber ein Mix aus beidem, je nach dem wie groß der Teich wird.

Da kriegste aber eine Menge Teich auf das schöne Grundstück 
Da sind wir mal gespannt


----------



## Clovere (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau auch bei Gefälle möglich*

ich muss bei mir 90cm Gefälle ausgleichen. Habe einen Ringanker in Höhe unteres Niveau betoniert und werde rundherum 80 cm mit Keller-H-Steinen aufmauern.
Die obere Hälfte werde ich nach Folienverlegung um 20 cm nochmals erhöhen um eine Kapilarsperre zu bauen


----------



## Karpfen100 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau auch bei Gefälle möglich*

Wenn ich den Teich hinter den Bäumen auf dem Grundstücksetze gibt es kein Gefälle mehr, boß soweit wollte ich den eigentlich nicht raushaben..


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau auch bei Gefälle möglich*

Hallo "Karpfen".

Vielleicht wäre das eine Idee für Dich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4148

So ein Fenster hat nicht jeder, aber doch schon einige hier im Forum. 
Besonders lohnenswert ist sowas natürlich für Koiteichbesitzer. 


Beste Grüße,
Annett

P.S. Ein normaler Vorname wäre echt nett.


----------

